
Ask HN: What are pride's effects on communication and how to overcome them? - myrloc
I have recently experienced multiple situations where pride, or the desire to make myself seem like I am fully capable and&#x2F;or know more than I do, has gotten in the way of my ability to effectively communicate. For example, I do not ask for a time extension on a deadline when I could have used it.
======
pcunite
Knowing this about yourself is half the battle. Good for you for now trying to
address it. I've had to fight off this tendency a great deal too. The effect
of "pride" will always lead you to a fall, sooner or later.

Perhaps the best way to overcome pride is to study the neutralizer for it,
humility. This as opposed to learning about all the many negative effects
pride causes.

